

Want To Build A Startup Ecosystem? Build A 24hr Cafe w/ Free Wifi. - smeez
http://techli.com/2012/09/startup-ecosystem-free-wifi/

======
cicloid
That is why, probably, there aren't any tech hub's on Mexico,

